# Is it possible to pass after going all the way to 120 questions??



## Jay506 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wondering, most people who say they passed, say it stopped between 70-90.  Im hoping to be stopped right at 75 haha.  

Also, if I'm taking my test in the evening, does anyone know how early in the morning, the next business day, the nremt site will have the results?  

Thanks


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 23, 2011)

Possible.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 24, 2011)

Jay506 said:


> Just wondering, most people who say they passed, say it stopped between 70-90.  Im hoping to be stopped right at 75 haha.
> 
> Also, if I'm taking my test in the evening, does anyone know how early in the morning, the next business day, the nremt site will have the results?
> 
> Thanks



anything is possible with the crazy nremt.

I took mine at 7am and found out by 3pm. So if you take yours at night and not on a friday. You should know by the afternoon. SHOULD being the key word.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 24, 2011)

yes.  

i think on certain tests they will throw in some "test" items (ie- ones that dont count towards your score but are potentially being evaluated for use in upcoming years), which would up the question count for particular takers, whether or not they have already "passed" or "failed." 

I used to tutor for the GMAT (ibanker in a former life!) and they were known for doing this.  h34r:

cheers, 
bean


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 28, 2011)

As I understand it, the test is looking for you to pass a ratio of correct/total answers having covered all appropriate sections and a minimum number of questions. You can pass quickly or pass late (120 questions) and you can fail quickly or fail late. In general, the test should end when you have definitively passed or failed, so if you're still going you probably haven't failed yet.


----------



## Joe (Jun 28, 2011)

im definetly not proud about this but... i passed at 126. anything is possible


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (Jun 29, 2011)

I passed at 150.... So it is possible.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 29, 2011)

Retracted


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes I just took my NREMT and passed going all the way to 120... Not sure if that means I barely passed but I guess I'll never know..


----------



## AirforceMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats some bull because I got 120 questions and passed...My class thought the same thing because more people was passing who recieved 70 questions, but it really dosesnt matter.


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 10, 2011)

I passed @ question 123 for Basic. In our medic class so far everyone is passing between 60-80. 2 guys went to 150 with one passing and one failing. Honestly I've been told numerous times that your test might be the one where you might pass it early on, but you keep answering questions based on research and development. I suppose it's entirely possible.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2011)

No telling, I've heard of passing with 70, failing with 70....passing at 120, also failing with 120....the test has to conclude that you are competent


----------



## Rafgo (Nov 9, 2012)

*NREMT -Basic*

After a long night of thinking i failed... I PASSED!!! so happy!!! it stopped around 115 questions, thought i FAILED !! Remember never worry about how many questions you get!!! good luck to everyone else


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Currently, the maximum number of questions (excluding 10 or so "pilot questions" that don't count) that you can have is 120. And yes, it means you barely passed.

The ones who were cut off close to the 70 range did very well and passed or very poorly and failed.


----------



## Rockies (Dec 10, 2012)

I stopped around 120 as well. I just took it this morning so i dont know if i passed :/


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just took mine today at 8 am and it went all the way to 120.. waiting results


----------



## Hunter (Dec 14, 2012)

who cares if you barely pass or kick it's booty... the point is you passed. Hopefully you do, you can fail miserably with 70, or barely pass with 80, 90, 100, 120... so the number of questions don't matter. Good luck!


----------



## AGill01 (Dec 14, 2012)

the question is do you know if you answered the last question correct or not. I was told if you answered the last question correct, you passed


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 14, 2012)

failed @ 120.. will take it again in 15...


----------



## EMSforever (Dec 16, 2012)

dcolbert3 said:


> failed @ 120.. will take it again in 15...



Damn man sorry to hear that. Keep your head up, i took my basic back in august and it absolutely sucked. I got my AEMT NR test in a week and a half. We're all in the same boat bud lol


----------



## SDog (Dec 18, 2012)

I stopped at 70 and tested in 25 mins. I felt like obviously I shouldn't have gone so fast and I prob failed my self when it shut off. But I passed, you won't know untill you get the results gl.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 20, 2012)

If it shuts down around 70 questions or sooner, I think its safe to say you passed. From time to time Ill read these testing threads just out of curiousity, and I dont think Ive ever seen anyone say they failed when it shut down at or before 70, and my experience was the same.

I think even if youre bombing the test, it will still go to at least 80 before deciding enough already, you are the weakest link, goodbye!


----------



## cjmurphy13104 (Jan 3, 2013)

*118 questions*

I answered 118 questions and took about 50 minutes to complete. Just found out i passed.


----------



## DCAPBTLS (Jan 3, 2013)

I just took the test yesterday, got up to 120. Found out I passed this morning! So yes, very possible.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

DCAPBTLS said:


> I just took the test yesterday, got up to 120. Found out I passed this morning! So yes, very possible.



wow, that must have been grueling!! Congrats on passing


----------



## PaddyWagon (Jan 3, 2013)

National is a CAT that dynamically adapts questions based on previous amswers.  For EMT it's looking for depth of understanding and not a pure ratio or right to wrong. If you answer a CAT it throws deeper questions at you to gauge your knowledge, if you go deep early you're out at 70.

If you get in the mid range the CAT will bounce the depth of questions up and down to discover within a good ceetainty that you meet the criteria to pass.  CAT keeps up this seeking behavior until it is statistically sure of you or tbe limit is reached. This accounts for the varied numbers.

In any case , higher counts just means that CAT is trying to be sure of you and not itself a gauge of pass or fail.


----------



## Milla3P (Jan 4, 2013)

I passed my Basic in the mid 70s and my medic at 80, but another guy I work with went up to 150 on his medic. Once you get up that high you're pretty much walking a fine line. 

I had another guy tell me his test stopped at 35 and he thought he did pretty well. Not so much.


----------



## galice14 (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah plenty of people i know did


----------



## prenticehill (Jan 14, 2013)

*Nremt*

I passed with 78 questions and thought I failed because I was told that if you got less than 120 you probably failed it.


----------



## fububoy80 (Feb 9, 2013)

i passed at around 120... so at 75 or 150 you would never know... don't stress


----------



## heresay (Feb 10, 2013)

I was told that the computer sometimes pre-determines that a person is going to do 120 questions. I assume it's because they are using pilot questions or something along those lines.


----------



## Roses2Me2You (Mar 24, 2013)

*Yes*

Yes, it's possible. I passed at 120. :lol:


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 25, 2013)

very possible.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 25, 2013)

heresay said:


> I was told that the computer sometimes pre-determines that a person is going to do 120 questions. I assume it's because they are using pilot questions or something along those lines.



Some tests have a predetermined number, it used to be 150 in order to validate the algorhythm the computer uses for predictability. 

It may be possible to do at 120, but I haven't heard anything different than the 150 for that.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 30, 2013)

good buddy of mine just sat for the test last week and did 120 questions.  Thought he failed and he PASSED.


----------



## Kenneth Shubin (Dec 19, 2017)

When i took my NREMT i stopped at 120. When you are done testing try to hit the beach or watch a movie to take the edge off. I looked online a few days later and it said i passed! So yes u can still pass at 120.


----------



## Medic27 (Dec 21, 2017)

If I passed at 76 questions does that mean I proved good competency in the number of questions I had?


----------



## Kenneth Shubin (Jan 2, 2018)

Its a weird test, it honestly doesnt matter how many questions you had. It matters how many questions you got right..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2018)

Kenneth Shubin said:


> Its a weird test, it honestly doesnt matter how many questions you had. It matters how many questions you got right..



Not exactly true. You have to answer the questions that score you as competent correctly. You can get a lot of questions, answer them correctly, but if your competency isn’t above the breakpoint, you’ll still fail.


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 3, 2021)

Joe said:


> im definetly not proud about this but... i passed at 126. anything is possible


I got shut off somewhere between 112-115 and I feel like I failed but a lot of people on here say they did and actually passed !!!!! I get my results in a few hours ! im slowly dying. Will post with an update


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 23, 2021)

socalemt123 said:


> Yes I just took my NREMT and passed going all the way to 120... Not sure if that means I barely passed but I guess I'll never know..


I also went to 115 my first emt basic attempt and failed , took it again yesterday and shut off at 120 so I must have shown some level of competency or it would have shut off between 70-90 right so that’s the faith I’m running on I’ve seen plenty of people post they went to 120 and passed so I’m hoping I get my results in a few hours and hoping for GOOOOD NEWS . I don’t wanna take that test for a 3rd time .  I feel like I’m gunna be sick ! 🤢🤮


----------

